# livery yards in Bolton/smithills/Bromley Cross



## xxcharlottexx (30 May 2014)

Hi. I'm.currently stabled in Horwich but have recently moved house to astley bridge, Bolton and my horse has had a few bad injuries due to the poor fencing on current yard so looking at my options in moving. However there doesn't seem to be many near me!

Only requirements are that they must allow daily turnout in winter! 

Does anyone know of and livery yards or smaller private yards in the boltonl/smithills/Bromley Cross area

Thanks


----------



## xxcharlottexx (8 July 2014)

*Bump*


----------



## brighthair (23 July 2014)

You've got sort of horwich/Rivi area but turnout in winter is like hens teeth
I used to stable (many many years ago) on a yard at smithills tea rooms, might be worth a drive up and ask around?


----------



## ellie11987 (31 July 2014)

You're probably going to be stuck for the Bromley Cross and Egerton area, my yard is one of the only ones to offer winter turnout but that's full. There's a lot in the Smithills area up Scout road and Taylors farm on Belmont road. Might be worth a drive around.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (4 August 2014)

Found a yard and hopefully moving next weekend.  It's in tockholes so a bit further than planned but yard is lovely and just what I was looking for


----------

